# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  IPSC south islands

## Rock river arms hunter

Hi folks I'm sure some of you may have just seen this however for those who haven't.

https://2019sihc.ipsc.co.nz/

Bring it on! Looking forward to catching up with some more forum members once again :-)

----------


## R93

Thanks for posting the link mate.
I'm keen to go.



Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Thanks for posting the link mate.
> I'm keen to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


I'll be going but can't put my entry through till I get a debit card grrrr

----------


## R93

> I'll be going but can't put my entry through till I get a debit card grrrr


Look forward to seeing you there.
It will likely be a huge standard div squad.


Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

Yeah the south is pretty Standard heavy.

I shall be there, hopefully we will get some slightly warmer weather.

----------


## R93

> Yeah the south is pretty Standard heavy.
> 
> I shall be there, hopefully we will get some slightly warmer weather.


Thought you were going  to the Philippines for a shoot?
Good to know. I will borrow your car charger again
Send me that link for those shoes mate

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> Thought you were going  to the Philippines for a shoot?
> Good to know. I will borrow your car charger again
> Send me that link for those shoes mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Australasians is in NOV.

My car will be locked when you're around from now on I think haha.

----------


## nzfubz

Accom all booked and entered

----------


## R93

> Accom all booked and entered


Same. Only 2 standard shooters have registered. Must be the 2 best looking ones

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## A330driver

What you shooting with,if I may ask???

----------


## nzfubz

> What you shooting with,if I may ask???


40cal 2011's 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

I'm Just giving mine a bit of a re vamp.

New springs, firing pin etc and mag springs and followers mostly through delta mike. I know there's about 10 invercargill guys going up so should expect a decent production squad too with about 3 or 4 of us from our club.

----------


## Max Headroom

> I'm Just giving mine a bit of a re vamp.
> 
> New springs, firing pin etc and mag springs and followers mostly through delta mike. I know there's about 10 invercargill guys going up so should expect a decent production squad too with about 3 or 4 of us from our club.


What make and cal?

----------


## R93

> What you shooting with,if I may ask???


40 S&W  Bitza. Has bits of everything in it
SPS, STI etc.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> What make and cal?


Para ordnance 16 40 Limited :-) 40 S&W

----------


## Max Headroom

> Para ordnance 16 40 Limited :-) 40 S&W


Just had a looksie. Very nice.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Just had a looksie. Very nice.


Cheers mate.

You coming to Dunedin for said comp?

----------


## Max Headroom

> Cheers mate.
> 
> You coming to Dunedin for said comp?


Unable to at this stage. Sorry.

----------


## A330driver

Crikey... there are some  very nice hand guns showing up...looking  fwd to a few photos from this

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Crikey... there are some  very nice hand guns showing up...looking  fwd to a few photos from this


I think there will be a fair few new ones at the shoot in question..

I feel like a Poorduction handgun is on the cards fam.

----------


## Ozzy

> Crikey... there are some  very nice hand guns showing up...looking  fwd to a few photos from this


The thing about standard is that most of the guns look like they have been thrown off a cliff..... Or atleast mine does.

Anything not covered by carbide grit or grip tape is worn blueing or abused magwell.

It might have looked pretty once, but its nice not worrying about scratching it.  At the Shiver N Shoot we had a table start stage, I just chucked my gun in the snow but everyone else got prissy and cleared the table off before they put their gun down haha.

----------


## R93

> The thing about standard is that most of the guns look like they have been thrown off a cliff..... Or atleast mine does.
> 
> Anything not covered by carbide grit or grip tape is worn blueing or abused magwell.
> 
> It might have looked pretty once, but its nice not worrying about scratching it.  At the Shiver N Shoot we had a table start stage, I just chucked my gun in the snow but everyone else got prissy and cleared the table off before they put their gun down haha.


All true. You even chucked your mags in the snow as well.

You also reminded me I need to get my grip done again.



Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Max Headroom

If you have a bog standard Shadow SP01 in 9mm, which division do you compete in?

----------


## R93

> If you have a bog standard Shadow SP01 in 9mm, which division do you compete in?


Production normally but you could compete in standard at a scoring disadvantage unless all you shoot are Alphas

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Max Headroom

> Production normally but you could compete in standard at a scoring disadvantage unless all you shoot are Alphas
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Ta.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Production normally but you could compete in standard at a scoring disadvantage unless all you shoot are Alphas
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


That's what I started with for my probationary period with.

Could never get my head around the 2 different trigger weights for production so it was only natural I went to Standard

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Ta.


I have a complete belt setup for a SP01 that's spare if your keen ? PDR pro holster

----------


## Max Headroom

> I have a complete belt setup for a SP01 that's spare if your keen ? PDR pro holster


Thanks for the offer, I have a setup myself. 

A few years ago, I was a few days away from doing a holster course. It was interrupted by my Dad's passing, then Mum's.

 I have yet to get back to the point of completing it, so won't be able to compete in the near future.

----------


## Ronin007

Finishing off my holster course this weekend, my B should be through soon, and I have a Glock 17 on hold for me to pick up once I'm legal...but not sure the South Islands should be my first outing haha  :Grin:

----------


## Max Headroom

> Finishing off my holster course this weekend, my B should be through soon, and I have a Glock 17 on hold for me to pick up once I'm legal...but not sure the South Islands should be my first outing haha


Have a nosey at the NZ IPSC  comps on youtube .

----------


## nzfubz

> Finishing off my holster course this weekend, my B should be through soon, and I have a Glock 17 on hold for me to pick up once I'm legal...but not sure the South Islands should be my first outing haha


You will learn more at a comp over two days than you will in weeks at your club days. Everyone will be happy to help you out. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Finishing off my holster course this weekend, my B should be through soon, and I have a Glock 17 on hold for me to pick up once I'm legal...but not sure the South Islands should be my first outing haha


Trust me mate.

Shiver n shoot was my first big one and the squad 7 guys couldn't be more helpfull good sorts if they tried. 

DO IT DO IT DO IT

----------


## oiuno

Entered looks like there will be a decent number of shooters in Production at this rate.

----------


## R93

My 7th event. Weather was awesome.
Big squads. Good stages. Awesome accommodation organised by nzfubz. New Grand master crowned in standard division. He had to beat another Grand master to do it. 

Polished off a bottle of Canadian whiskey with nzfubz nite before the match
Had a ball apart from the rugby.
Fubz shot his second clean match in a row, including the nationals (no misses or procedurals which is pretty hard considering the moving targets and speed required to compete) and I managed to shoot my first clean match without the speed part
Great weekend. Roll on the North Island event. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

I shot my least clean match in a long time, but had a lot of fun doing it haha.

Dunedin always has good stages to see how fast you can get the trigger going.

----------


## R93

> I shot my least clean match in a long time, but had a lot of fun doing it haha.
> 
> Dunedin always has good stages to see how fast you can get the trigger going.


Yeah but you can miss 3 times a stage and still whip me

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> My 7th event. Weather was awesome.
> Big squads. Good stages. Awesome accommodation organised by nzfubz. New Grand master crowned in standard division. He had to beat another Grand master to do it. 
> 
> Polished off a bottle of Canadian whiskey with nzfubz nite before the match
> Had a ball apart from the rugby.
> Fubz shot his second clean match in a row, including the nationals (no misses or procedurals which is pretty hard considering the moving targets and speed required to compete) and I managed to shoot my first clean match without the speed part
> Great weekend. Roll on the North Island event. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


It was bloody ripper!

Would've preferred to have been in the standard squad though but that's the luck of the draw.


Even managed a placing for my grade :-) 
Great to catch up with a few of you again..

Next year- Kaimai winter warm up, shiver n shoot, South islands and nationals is my plan as I have the bug

----------


## seano

I would of been keen to attend also,but am 9weeks post surgery again an still wearing this bloody thing.
Sounds like the usual suspects did well  :Have A Nice Day:  
Hope to be well for River City/Quake City early next year.


Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

F$%k, ouch.   That looks painful.   I was 16 weeks from surgery till back at work (my ankle looks like yours sort of) and was 8 months before i could walk almost normally.

----------

